# Trying to revive an Inc2



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

My friend just made a warranty claim for her Incredible 2. I found out it was simply because the phone freezes on boot. I asked if I could take the old as a tinker toy. She said that Verizon offered to refund her 15$ deductable if she returns it, and if I can revive it it's all mine. Knowing this is a world capable device I am planning to use it on T-Mobile.

So I believe my best plan of action is to unlock the bootloader, get CWM on and jump right into a rooted rom using CWM. The phone is strictly stock right now and all I can get into is stock HTC recovery and HBOOT which gives me this imformation:
[email protected] XB Ship S-ON RL
HBOOT .98
Radio: 1.09.01.0312

I am now Bootloader Unlocked, with Skyraider ROM. From what I understand S-OFF is required to touch the kernel? This means most of the roms that deviate from stock sense require S-OFF correct? Also does anyone have experience SIM unlocking the device? From what I understand I will only get EDGE speeds on the GSM radio and T-Mobile, it looks like the 3g bands line up with T-Mobiles 1900mhz bands which are hitting my area soon.


----------

